# beer bottle shot



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

for the target shooters place a beer bottle on its side shoot threw the mouth down the neck and bust the bottom out with out hiting the mouth or neck 33 feet must be on video or it did not happen lol good luck.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Hmmm ... not sure my flechettes will fit :lol:
Someone will do it tout suite, I'm sure.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (May 20, 2013)

An empty bottle with the cap replaced, right?


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Bullseyeben has shot ammo into the mouth of a bottle before... I am sure he will chime in when/if he sees this... If not I will look for his video later. This is an achievable task for sure, but not to be taken lightly 

LGD


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

You'll then win the BBBBB!
Beer Bottle Bottom Buster Badge!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

i know it can be done watched a old man do it at the fred bear musem during a bow shoo\t and he did it ever time he shot


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Btoon84 said:


> You'll then win the BBBBB!Beer Bottle Bottom Buster Badge!


I know you are proud of that clever bit.  ...

Now the badge will have to be named in your honor... of course you can start the thread for the tie breaker and name it BBBBBBB.

Btoon's Beer Bottle Bottom Buster Badge Battle

LGD


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

I'll try it with a plastic bottle....not willing to break a bunch of glass ones in my basement. But I like the idea a lot!!!. I'll be trying it when I build my new catchbox for my outdoor range in the spring

Too many shots....not near enough time off. I really need to win the lottery.

Todd


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

" beer bottom girls make my rocket world go round ! "


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

Next up, put the bottle on a rotating platform......dun dun dun!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

lightgeoduck said:


> Btoon84 said:
> 
> 
> > You'll then win the BBBBB!Beer Bottle Bottom Buster Badge!
> ...


Btoon's Braggers Bash, Beer Bottle Bottom Buster Battle. ( BBBBBBBB )


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

To practice take a short piece of car heater hose it's about the same diameter opening and shoot through it . Won't make a mess and if you hit the edges it won't deform.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Mrs. Clever Moniker said:


> Next up, put the bottle on a rotating platform......dun dun dun!


Ewww, thats good!


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

Rayshot said:


> Mrs. Clever Moniker said:
> 
> 
> > Next up, put the bottle on a rotating platform......dun dun dun!
> ...


Has there ever been a challenge to "draw a face". Like use the ammo to make eyes, nose, and a smiley face? I think that would be hard!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Mrs. Clever Moniker said:


> Rayshot said:
> 
> 
> > Mrs. Clever Moniker said:
> ...


Bill Hayes has done that. And he finished the video by telling us to, "have a nice day"


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

I've done this shot with a coke bottle, and I know it's on youtube somewhere... but I'll be darned if I can't seem to find it!

The only thing difficult about this shot is the cleaning up afterward... I think pretty much anybody who can hit a match head with some regularity can do the shot fairly easily.

BUTTTT, I did find the happy face done for Hawk's contest!






Have a nice Day!


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Done it with a plastic bottle.. on my you tube channel


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Btoon84 said:


> You'll then win the BBBBB!Beer Bottle Bottom Buster Badge!


...as long as it can be proven that the beer was consumed responsibly


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

....with regards to the inherent mess that comes with shooting glass, would it be feasible to give the intended victim a bath in cyanoacrylate first to lessen the shattering effect? I was under the impression that wood-workers bought this by the gallon...


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...or even a suitable application of scotch tape...


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Tentacle Toast said:


> Btoon84 said:
> 
> 
> > You'll then win the BBBBB!Beer Bottle Bottom Buster Badge!
> ...


Do you mean responsibly, as in not spilling any?


----------



## HarryBee (Jun 29, 2013)

im sure i could do it- er eventually. but to get enough bottles i'm going to have to buy a brewery! :alky:


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Plastic bottle cut base off and stick paper over the hole and if you get a clean hit it should show shot near center of paper,no mess and no Dangerous shards of glass to clean up


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

SmilingFury said:


> Tentacle Toast said:
> 
> 
> > Btoon84 said:
> ...


I think it means staying within the governments health guidelines 21 cans a day for men 14 for women.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Careful,

Australia might now introdue a Responsible for Safe Destruction of Alchahol Bottles requisite qualification licence.

Given now almost every state has a requirement for all bar staff to have a Responsible Service of Alchahol qualification; and payment of a licence fee.

Dang Government filling budget/money coffers every time they get an opportunity.

They would put a charge on the air we all breath if they could.

Or have already in pollution charges, and now a carbon tax for those who put green house gasses into the air.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

SmilingFury said:


> Tentacle Toast said:
> 
> 
> > Btoon84 said:
> ...


you need to pre-qualify first by earning your drinking badge


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Imperial said:


> SmilingFury said:
> 
> 
> > Tentacle Toast said:
> ...


Pre-qualification for the drinking badge will require proof of age for your area, proof of income that allows for expenditure on the alcohol such bottle last contained, as well as proof of competence in the field in which you're employed, ie; degree from accredited uni specializing in the field (meanwhile, debate rages in another thread as to wether an SAT score badge should be required before the badge certifying that you did, in fact, obtain a degree from such accredited university to work in your field should first be required)...


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Still no one posted the beer bottle shot yet.


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> Still no one posted the beer bottle shot yet.


They're still drinking the contents,responsibly.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I have made this shot indoors with a blowgun. If I tried it with a slingshot it would take me several hundred tries ... and that is a lot of glass to pick up.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Hmmmm can I do it with any of my souped up BB pistols ?....

And it is a lot of glass to sweep up so my American Pit Bull "Beau" does not get pieces in his paws.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> Still no one posted the beer bottle shot yet.


what i've found


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

Aussie Allan In Thailand said:


> And it is a lot of glass to sweep up so my American Pit Bull "Beau" does not get pieces in his paws.
> 
> Cheers Allan


If A Bag Was Put Over The Bottle So that The Neck Was Only Sticking Out You Would Be Able To Contain The Broken Glass And Ensure No Sore Paws!


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks, dumb me,did not think of that.

But of one is going to do anything, do it well.

So I guess I did dumb pretty good.

Said in humour, one has to be able to laugh at themselves, hey.

Cheers Allan


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> Still no one posted the beer bottle shot yet.


What prize are you putting up for the tremendous challenge?


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I put a bunny buster sling shot up but don't think any one going to collect it.


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

This Competition Is Way Too Challenging For Me To Participate In Yet, But I'm On My Way! Here Is My Shot Into One Of Those Beer Can/Bottles From 5 Yards. The Mouth Is Considerably Larger, But I'm Just Shooting For Fun! Anyways Here Are Some Pictures!



















Come On! Someone Has To Complete This Challenge!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

No ones going to do it.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> for the target shooters place a beer bottle on its side shoot threw the mouth down the neck and bust the bottom out with out hiting the mouth or neck 33 feet must be on video or it did not happen lol good luck.


I'll tell you what... since I don't drink beer, I'll do this shot with a plastic Dr. Pepper bottle if you like. I'll tape up the bottom so the ball stays inside and doesn't blow a hole through it... the mouth is the same size so I'd probably use 3/8" steel so it'd fit the hole, shot from 10 meters.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Sounds good


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Very windy day but was able to get it done pretty easily anyway. I noticed a Coke bottle mouth is probably a little larger than a beer bottle's so instead of using 3/8" or smaller steel, I went with 1/2" steel to compensate for any discrepancies.

I shot through the cap for two reasons, 1 is to slow the ball down a touch so it doesn't go through the bottom so there's visible evidence retained, and the other reason is it makes the center a lot more visible... and I need every advantage right now since I'm still not completely over the flu.

Ghost, you can just give the slingshot to the first person to answer to this thread that can put 5 shots into a card face from 7 meters or further and catch it on video... starting after righhhhht NOW!

Now go earn yourself a slingshot Guys and or Gals!

The wind noise is really bad on this one, so I'll probably put music on there later on, but not right now.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Bill, sorry to say.. I think a beer bottle has a smaller opening... so the shot you made was WAYYYYY easier... but either way that's a good start... keep practicing ok?

LGD

EDIT: winky face add


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Greg, Ghost already agreed to it... plus I compensated by using larger ammo than proposed. It should all even out.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I think Duck forgot the winky-face emoticon:


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

sorry here ... I thought the extra "Y"s in WAYYYY added the tone to my sarcasm... that and ME telling YOU to practice 

LGD


----------



## AmmoMike (Dec 31, 2013)

Duct tape !!!


Tentacle Toast said:


> ...or even a suitable application of scotch tape...


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

That's good shooting and I won a bet to I bet that you would be the one to do it so I will wait on the card shoot to give the bunny buster away can you be the judge on it.


----------



## Oregon_Shooter (Feb 5, 2014)

Bill Hays said:


> Very windy day but was able to get it done pretty easily anyway. I noticed a Coke bottle mouth is probably a little larger than a beer bottle's so instead of using 3/8" or smaller steel, I went with 1/2" steel to compensate for any discrepancies.
> 
> I shot through the cap for two reasons, 1 is to slow the ball down a touch so it doesn't go through the bottom so there's visible evidence retained, and the other reason is it makes the center a lot more visible... and I need every advantage right now since I'm still not completely over the flu.
> 
> ...


This may be a stupid question but do you mean 5 consecutive shots as in no misses?
Thanks for the video and the challenge from both of you,
O.S


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Sounds good to me Ghost, we'll see who is first...

About the rules to win the slingshot.... let me clarify a little.

1) You must be at least 7 meters (23 feet) away from the card... that way you can do it indoors if you like.

2) Take 5 shots and shoot the face of a standard sized playing card 5 times in a row.. no misses

3) Catch it all on video... refer to Treefork's thread on how to video your shooting so you can see an easy way to verify what you're doing.

4) Do all the above then post the video to this thread.

5) Be the first to do it and you will earn a beautiful slingshot made by a legend in the world of slingshot shooting and building... your very own BunnyBuster.

I'd keep it for myself, but to be very honest about it, I'm not as much of a collector as many others here... and Tom's slingshots are made to be shot and used they're not shelf queens... and I have a particular taste in what I like to shoot, which I can make pretty well myself.. so there we are.

Enter and WIN a really nice slingshot, made by a legend, owned by Marine Sniper and put up as a prize by a SWAT Sniper... this thing has a pedigree, so go for it guys!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

that sounds good.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Impressive, as always, Bill ... Perhaps if I set up a whole case of bottles on their side, caps facing me, and took about 100 shots ... well, maybe one of them might do the job. I am always amazed at how well you can shoot.

Come on, you guys and gals. You should be able to put 5 shots on a playing card at 7 meters.

Bill, Ghost ... you should rule out all the guys who participated in the last summer pocket predator shoots ... give the folks with less experience a chance. Just my opinion ...

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Does the ammo have to pierce the card? :naughty:

You'd need a high quality camera to verify it hit the card.

i think the camera behind the catchbox would be the best setup for this


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I hate to let a shooting contest go by without at least one entry! I couldn't quite put it together on this one in the ten minutes I had to shoot, though. An unofficial 4/5 since I didn't verify distance and even if I did it would have only been 7yds.






Edit: This was just for fun, I wouldn't take the prize away from a newer person who is trying out their skills. I think 5 shots on a card face from 7m is a pretty good start if you're shooting for some quality accuracy :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Charles said:


> Impressive, as always, Bill ... Perhaps if I set up a whole case of bottles on their side, caps facing me, and took about 100 shots ... well, maybe one of them might do the job. I am always amazed at how well you can shoot.
> 
> Come on, you guys and gals. You should be able to put 5 shots on a playing card at 7 meters.
> 
> ...


Yeah that seems right Charles.

But I'm kind of torn on making it so that only those with less experience can shoot for the prize... I say let any and all shoot for it, but if you have a lot of experience, you can just redonate the slingshot and keep it going until someone with little experience wins.

Of course that's totally open to whoever wins I guess.

It's just that a challenge of 5 shots in a row on a card face isn't that much for our top guys... so I feel let 'em do whatever feels right to them.

Oh and Charles... I'm kind of thinking that you'd have probably got the ball in the bottle pretty quick if you just set it up and tried... "We" know the real story on you, Mister Matchlighter Guy!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

OK....here is what I'd like to do. If you don't think it's a good idea, then I'll stand by that 100%. I'd like to take the slingshot and donate it to the Midwest Tournament as a prize for the kids division in the names of Ghost and Bill Hays. That way, it will go to someone with less experience and will be a great frame for them to gain experience and learn with.

If that's not agreeable, then I'll retract my entry and all is good.

Todd


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I am good with that if bill is.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very nice, GW ... very nice indeed.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Looks like Todd got 'er done first... good shootin' Man! Some kid at the Midwest Tourney will love it.

Hey Todd, did ANY of your shots miss dead center?! I mean good grief, what are you shooting with, a laser rifle?

That thing was pipped about as good as any I've ever seen.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

One of the shots was a little higher than the rest. As far as all hitting the center pip....the card was facing the camera, I couldn't see the front at all, so that was just luck. I used the poly Eagle Scout with some very light target bands (just under 6 pound pull) and 5/16 steel...something I'm working on for the Midwest tourney and the NCA targets.

As much as I would have liked to add a frame owned by 2 snipers to my collection, I would rather see it go to someone who can get started with a great frame and have many, many years of enjoyment with it.

Ghost and Bill....thank you!!! I will make sure that both of you get credit for donating this wonderful and very generous prize.

Todd


----------

